

Microsoft's Smartwatch Could Launch Around The Same Time As The iWatch - arms77
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsofts-smartwatch-release-rumors-2014-7?nr_email_referer=1&utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Business%20Insider%20Select&utm_campaign=BI%20Select%20%28Wednesday%20Friday%29%202014-07-02&utm_content=emailshare

======
2close4comfort
Hey wait I thought the SPOT watches came out YEARS ago!

